# Sennes Pinion in Hannover gestohlen



## crazymaniac (7. Juni 2015)

Hallo Freunde,

mein 2014 selbst aufgebautes Sennes Pinion wurde mir am 03.06.2015 in Hannover vorm Zentrum für Hochschulsport gestohlen. Es ist ziemlich auffällig und ein zweites davon wird es nicht geben zumal nur 3 Sennes Pinion bisher gebaut wurden. Es hat nicht nur einen enorm hohen preislichen sondern auch persönlichen Wert für mich.

Über sachdienliche Hinweise würde ich mich sehr freuen!

Grüße Nico


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juni 2015)

Sowas tut mir echt leid, aber eins mag ich trotzdem gern wissen.

Wie wird sowas geklaut? Ich meine, du wirst es doch nicht einfach irgendwo angeschlossen stehen haben lassen und dann ne Stunde in der Vorlesung oder sonstwo gewesen sein.

Oder wurde es dir hinter dem Rücken, beim kurz nicht Aufpassen, "unter dem Arsch" weggerollt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## crazymaniac (8. Juni 2015)

Ich war beim Sport mit meiner


Prof. Dr. YoMan schrieb:


> Sowas tut mir echt leid, aber eins mag ich trotzdem gern wissen.
> 
> Wie wird sowas geklaut? Ich meine, du wirst es doch nicht einfach irgendwo angeschlossen stehen haben lassen und dann ne Stunde in der Vorlesung oder sonstwo gewesen sein.
> 
> Oder wurde es dir hinter dem Rücken, beim kurz nicht Aufpassen, "unter dem Arsch" weggerollt?


 

Ich habe das Bike zusammen mit meinem anderen Rad, welches meine Freundin gefahren hat an einen Fahrradbügel vor einem viel belaufenen Universitätssportgelände angeschlossen (Trelock Faltschloss). Sport gemacht und anschließend waren beide Bikes weg. Das andere war ein nicht weniger wertvolles Nicolai mit Rohloff und ner German A Gabel aus Carbon.

Schlaue Sprüche, wie, sowas schließt man nicht einfach irgendwo an und geht dann weg usw. bitte sparen. Es ist egal ob ich meine 50€ Studentenschleuder irgendwo anschließe oder nen 8500€ Bike.


----------



## Prof. Dr. YoMan (8. Juni 2015)

Hmm, ich wollts nur wissen. Dumme Sprüche gibt's keine. Für 8500€ geht mancher halt eher ein Risiko ein erwischt zu werden, als für 50€, aber wie man absichert muss jeder für sich selber entscheiden. Drücke dir die Daumen, kann den selischen Schmerz nachvollziehen.


----------



## Duc851 (10. Juni 2015)

Das ist echt ärgerlich. Da stehe ich ja mit 1x Hardtail Bike, 2x Federgabel, Sattel, Schlauch (!) und Speiche (!) geklaut noch richtig gut da. Und bei mir was immer im Haus und abgeschlossen...

Glaub mir, das viel belaufene bringt gar nichts. Ich hab mal das Bike meiner Mitbewohnerin in der City mit der Flex von ihrem Schloss befreit, da sie den Schlüssel verloren hatte. Dabei bin ich mit dem Auto vor gefahren, hab das Notstromaggregat ausgepackt, angeworfen und das Schloss durchgeflext. Glaub mir, ich hatte die Hosen gestrichen voll obwohl ich den Kaufvertrag incl. Rahmennummer für den Fall der Fälle dabei hatte. Gejuckt hat das aber niemenaden großartig. Nur doof gekuckt haben einige. Scheinbar wurde nicht einmal mein Kennzeichen notiert, sonst hätte die Rennleitung wohl ein paar Tage später freundlich bei mir nachgefragt. So viel dazu.

Das Bike ist leicht zu merken, ich hab´s auf´m Schirm...
PS: Nächstes Mal Motorradschloss. Professionelle Bike-Diebe sind auf Bike-Schlösser spezialisiert und haben dafür ggf. Spezialwerkzeug wie Schlagschlüssel. Mit Motorradschlössern machst du ihnen das Leben zumindest ein µ schwerer. Der typische Crack-Süchtige hat soetwas nicht und klaut eher die Gabel, Schaltung oder Sattel.


----------



## crazymaniac (10. Juni 2015)

Ich gehe auch nicht davon aus, dass die Bikes von irgendwelchen Pennern geklaut wurden. Das wurde bestimmt schon einige Male beobachtet und geschaut zu welchen Zeiten ich da so auftauche. Es wird jedenfalls nicht ganz so einfach für die Jungs das blaue Downhillbike hier in Deutschland an den Mann zu bringen, selbst nur die Fox 40 die ich hab Airbrushen lassen wird schwer an den mann zu bringen sein.... Aber ich denke mal, die sind mit den Bikes schon über die Grenze -.-


----------



## Thiel (10. Juni 2015)

Schau regelmäßig bei ebay und ebay Kleinanzeigen rein.


----------



## Duc851 (10. Juni 2015)

Es ist traurig, aber such mal bei Youtube nach dem Abus Bordo. Da findest du ein Video, in dem gezeigt wird, wie man in Sekunden mittels eines Schlagschlüssels das Schloss knacken kann. Der Link zum Schlagschlüssel wird auch gleich eingeblendet. 

Google Bildersuche mit zeitlicher Einschränkung ist auch ganz brauchbar.


----------



## Synapse (13. August 2015)

Moin, 

Möchte mal fragen ob es, jetzt nachdem ein paar Wochen vergangen sind, Neuigkeiten von deinem Sennes gibt? Bzw. von den beiden Bikes.

Wie ist der Stand der Ermittlungen? 
Was hat die Polizei gesagt? 

Insbesondere das Pinion-Bike ist ja alles andere als unauffällig - müsste doch theoretisch irgendwie wieder auftauchen...

Gruß, 
Synapse


----------



## crazymaniac (13. August 2015)

Hallo,

hab gestern ein Brief vom "Gericht" bekommen, dass die Anzeigen gegen unbekannt nun eingestellt wird, da ja nichts gefunden wird. Falls sich was ändert wird dies wieder aktiviert.
Von meinem Nicolai und von meinem Alutech gibt es nichts neues. Versicherung hat gezahlt, aber auch nur die Höchstsumme von 6000€. Da war mein Nicolai Bike allein schon mehr Wert.

Ich nehme an, dass die Bikes entweder schon irgendwo im Osten unterwegs sind oder noch in einem Lagerraum liegen bis sich die Sache beruhigt hat. Ich schau in gewissen Abständen auch mal bei Ebay rein, aber da der Diebstahl von keinem "Heckenpenner" gemacht wurde, ist mit einem Verkauf bei Ebay nicht zu rechnen.

Grüße

Nico


----------



## ollo (18. August 2015)

crazymaniac schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Von meinem Nicolai und von meinem Alutech gibt es nichts neues. Versicherung hat gezahlt, aber auch nur die Höchstsumme von 6000€. Da war mein Nicolai Bike allein schon mehr Wert.
> ...




so ist das mit Summen die man vereinbart,  es soll aber auch Unternehmen geben wo Summen anpassbar sind und nicht Prozentual abhängig  von Summe Xy ............ eine neue Alternative findet sich hier und ist preislich auch interessant...............

http://www.knoll-versicherung.de/de/fahrradversicherung/

*Fahrrad-Kasko-Versicherung*
*Versichert sind …*

Fahrräder mit einem Kaufpreis von 1.000-7.500 EUR
Fahrradzubehör:
Anhänger, Beleuchtung, Schleppstange, Spiegel, Fahrradkorb, Kindersitz, Steckschutzblech, Fahrradschloss, Reflektor

Abzuschließen ist die Versicherung bis *sechs Monate nach Neukauf*.

*Deckungsumfang:*

Diebstahl des Fahrrads
Teilediebstahl
Vandalismus
Reparaturen nach Unfall, Sturz
Entschädigung bei Brand, Explosion


Versicherungsschutz gilt *weltweit.*

Der Versicherungsnehmer trägt einen *Selbstbehalt von  100 EUR* je Schadenfall.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

